# RCom offers 1GB of 3G data at Rs. 123



## Vignesh B (Jul 18, 2013)

Source - Thinkdigit 



> Reliance Communications (RCom) has announced new affordable 3G data plans. The new 3G data plans, which the company claims to be as low as 2G rates, are available for prepaid and postpaid Reliance customers.
> 
> 
> Reliance is offering 3G data for 1GB at Rs. 123, 2GB at Rs. 246 and 4GB at Rs. 492. It's notable Reliance charges Rs. 125 for 1GB of 2G data. New customers coming to the Reliance network through MNP will also be able to avail of 1 GB of 3G data free per month for two months.
> ...


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 18, 2013)

Wish Airtel does the same .


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice..!!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 18, 2013)

earlier the 1 GB data plan on 2G was sold at Rs. 99 form almost all companies, later they increased the price to Rs 125/-, around the world internet is getting cheaper and better, where as in India it is getting costlier and poorer.

I welcome the move by Reliance, but after sometime all companies will again raise the price stating they have to cover the infrastructure cost. WE Indians have to suffer due to Greedy corporates and politicians....

why don't the mobile companies permanently move to 3G internet and scrap the 2G service for all, and reomve the cap on usage

i wish Google enter  the internet business India, all this company will be wipe out in a month..

anyway lets hope for the best


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 18, 2013)

Will it be a good move to port to Reliance now  ?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 18, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Will it be a good move to port to Reliance now  ?


Am guessing that other operators might also follow suit soon.


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2013)

MTNL offers 1 GB of 3G data with 1 week validity for Rs. 76.

Works while roaming on BSNL.

Good thing about MTNL is - there are no 2G plans and no 3G plans. It's only "data" - whether you spend it on 2G or 3G, it's your wish.


----------



## amjath (Jul 18, 2013)

First Reliance Thunder broadband plans now this, Reliance is upto something.
But unfortunately I cannot avail Broadband, looking forward for data card with true unlimited plans


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 18, 2013)

Expensive for me unless they offer unlimited 2g with it too.


----------



## acidCow (Jul 18, 2013)

Even I got an email from airtel. 1GB of 3G data for rs 124. 
It said something about being available at all recharge outlets. I mistakenly deleted the mail. Anybody else get it too?

EDIT : Called up airtel. Turns out it is only a one time offer. Anyway atleast we got something!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 18, 2013)

Well that's good news. I wish I had a dual sim phone.
Network of reliance is pathetic here , Won't migrate from Voadfone.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 19, 2013)

unfortunately the plan will be forfeited if used with 3G dongle ,so not a very lucrative offer // its on Rcom website


----------



## theterminator (Jul 19, 2013)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> unfortunately the plan will be forfeited if used with 3G dongle ,so not a very lucrative offer // its on Rcom website



you can use it by mobile phone right?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 19, 2013)

theterminator said:


> you can use it by mobile phone right?


yes...can be used by mobile


----------



## raksrules (Jul 19, 2013)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> yes...can be used by mobile



wifi hotspot tethering should also work.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2013)

Well this is nice.


----------

